# German Stealth Suit?



## jjronnie (17 Feb 2005)

Just curious if this is similar to the stealth suit you guys rave about?

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=181632


----------



## gnplummer421 (17 Feb 2005)

Looks like a gore-tex rain jacket..I was under the impression a stealth suit was something our snipers use, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## s23256 (17 Feb 2005)

It looks very similar.  The stealth suit has black snaps on the storm flap buts the only major visual difference.


----------



## Redeye (17 Feb 2005)

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> Looks like a gore-tex rain jacket..I was under the impression a stealth suit was something our snipers use, correct me if I'm wrong.



They are, IIRC, issued to snipers, but a lot of non-sniper infantiers own them as well, it's basically a goretex layer worn under one's outer clothing to stay dry.  Great when you're laying in a marsh.


----------



## Loadmaster (7 Mar 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of this stealth suit??


----------



## Baloo (7 Mar 2005)

If we did, it wouldn't be working, would it?


----------



## Loadmaster (7 Mar 2005)

Good one  ;D


----------



## BKells (7 Mar 2005)

Yes that's what a stealth suit is. I think the one we buy has a removable hood?


----------



## winchable (7 Mar 2005)

If you wore that in Germany you'd stick out like a sore thumb,
When I was in Munich last if you wanted to be camoflaged you might wear this:


----------



## McNugget (1 Oct 2006)

That is the issue German jacket liner, labeled "unterjacke". It's made out of goretex and is very similar to the stealth suit jacket, with a few minor differences; size of the hood, it has Velcro instead of snaps, etc.. Because it is a surplus item it is much cheaper than the stealth suit, you can usually pick one up for about 70.00. The big drawback is that most of them are used, so they will wear out quicker, especially along the seams, so if you can inspect the garment before you buy it, do so.


----------



## orange.paint (1 Oct 2006)

29.95$ cant beat that.Guys who only saw the field on our PLQ were buying the whole suit for 150 bucks....for the second four days of mod 6!Thats a good price,heck I may even get one.

check this one out on that page...never find the kids for bed again!
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=297489


----------



## logos (1 Oct 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> 29.95$ cant beat that.Guys who only saw the field on our PLQ were buying the whole suit for 150 bucks....for the second four days of mod 6!Thats a good price,heck I may even get one.



Are you sure it wasn't $150 for the jacket and an additional $150 for the pants? That's how much the usually go for (around that price), depending on where you buy it.


----------



## orange.paint (1 Oct 2006)

Sorry, yep it was 150 a peice.Now if someone would wear out the pants maybe I'll get those.


----------



## JBP (1 Oct 2006)

The course officer on my BMQ wore his stealth suit in the gas hut and it worked just fine for him. He had it all done up and he didn't suffer any of the effects... 

Makes me wonder if one day we'll get something like a stealth suit for NBC warfare enstead of the evil dreaded bunny suit! Lol.... I somehow doubt that a stealth suit could handle any lethal doses of radiation though? ....  :-[

Good for the gas hut though!
 ;D


----------



## ThatsLife (1 Oct 2006)

Baloo said:
			
		

> If we did, it wouldn't be working, would it?



I actually laughed out loud for several seconds  ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Oct 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if one day we'll get something like a stealth suit for NBC warfare enstead of the evil dreaded bunny suit! Lol.... I somehow doubt that a stealth suit could handle any lethal doses of radiation though? ....  :-[



You're bunny suit will not protect you against lethal doses of radiation for the most part either.

If this was made in jest I apologize, if not, grip the NBC instructor who told you it would protect against anything other than particulate ingestion.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Oct 2006)

That sure would be one heavy suit, made of lead of course.  As for the goretex stealth suit you are talking about, they can be had in various locations, including the Royal Candian Armour School kit shop for about $125 per piece.

I recently had the pleasure of doing my 13km ruck march in the pouring rain and I opted on wearing my stealth suit as a second layer under my combat shirt (t-shirt being the first layer).  I was not the only one after the march that was soaked head to toe yet once I took off my combat shirt and stealth jacket, I did appear to be the only one with a dry back and arms!!  I was very impressed at it's effectiveness as the temperature was one of those windy 10 degree hypothermia days and I did see some boys shivering badly after the march, not a good thing.


----------



## JBP (6 Oct 2006)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> You're bunny suit will not protect you against lethal doses of radiation for the most part either.
> 
> If this was made in jest I apologize, if not, grip the NBC instructor who told you it would protect against anything other than particulate ingestion.



OOohh... Now that's just frightening... So really there is not much to cover your sorry half cooked a$$ regardless from any radiation eh? ... I thought they said that suit would hold up for like 12-24 hours depending on the level of radiation. That thoroughly upsets me!... So really the bunny suit is only good (marginally?) for B and C of the NBC? 

Frightening...


----------



## Gayson (6 Oct 2006)

No, it helps protect you from blister and nerve agents.

And even then . . .


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Oct 2006)

Unless you take a bath in agent the suit/mask will protect just fine against biological and chemical for the stated durations regarding each agent.

Alpha radiation cannot penetrate the skin so must be ingested or enter the body through a wound or opening to affect the body.  So long as the suit stays intact and you change your filter you are fine.
Beta radiation can penetrate the skin and long term exposure poses a risk.  Normal clothing provides some protection, the NBC suit would provide significant.
Gamma/Neutron, no real protection is offered by the suit other than prevent gamma sources being taken into the body or being carried around.

D


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (6 Oct 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> The course officer on my BMQ wore his stealth suit in the gas hut and it worked just fine for him. He had it all done up and he didn't suffer any of the effects...
> 
> Makes me wonder if one day we'll get something like a stealth suit for NBC warfare enstead of the evil dreaded bunny suit! Lol.... I somehow doubt that a stealth suit could handle any lethal doses of radiation though? ....  :-[
> 
> ...



Whats wrong wil the bunny suit?  I can see myself enjoying being in it for three whole minutes before I'll get jacked up for doing the bunny hop dance.


----------



## GAP (6 Oct 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Whats wrong wil the bunny suit?  I can see myself enjoying being in it for three whole minutes before I'll get jacked up for doing the bunny hop dance.



you do realize that the bunny hop is an established heritage dance to be interrupted only in the direst of circumstances....like....well, never really, the shock to the system is horrible and the trauma takes years to overcome...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> That sure would be one heavy suit, made of lead of course.  As for the goretex stealth suit you are talking about, they can be had in various locations, including the Royal Candian Armour School kit shop for about $125 per piece.
> 
> I recently had the pleasure of doing my 13km ruck march in the pouring rain and I opted on wearing my stealth suit as a second layer under my combat shirt (t-shirt being the first layer).  I was not the only one after the march that was soaked head to toe yet once I took off my combat shirt and stealth jacket, I did appear to be the only one with a dry back and arms!!  I was very impressed at it's effectiveness as the temperature was one of those windy 10 degree hypothermia days and I did see some boys shivering badly after the march, not a good thing.



Bzzliteyr,

Who is running the kit shop?  Can you PM me so I can email them to see if they have any??


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Oct 2006)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/Armour_school/kitshop/index_e.asp

Try there.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Roger that!  Tks!


----------



## westie048 (11 Jan 2007)

After all the guys in the unit that had them told me how good it was and that they would sell or give up parts of their bodies for the stealth suit. I got one, and everything they told me was true it is a nice piece of kit to have. Worth the money.




 :skull:


----------



## R WPG RIF kitshop (26 Nov 2009)

You can get them in Winnipeg, Minto Armouries kit shop.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (27 Nov 2009)

For anybody not in the Winnipeg area, CPGear has been selling these since the early 90's (originally imported from the Netherlands, now made here in Canada) http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/clothing/1045.htm


----------

